# Super Nice (and affordable) Cars I Keep Seeing



## player99

How about this one for $25K?

*UPDATE: These are scam posts by a fake dealership. Still nice cars, just not legit.*


























Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## tomee2

Really, $25k?


----------



## terminalvertigo

seems cheap IMO


----------



## Milkman

$25k seems low, but I don't really know for sure. Maybe the drive train is in need of work?

The body sure looks nice.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> $25k seems low, but I don't really know for sure. Maybe the drive train is in need of work?
> 
> The body sure looks nice.


The beauty of fiberglass exteriors, VIN not showing up on any of my searches.


----------



## Verne

I would say that a zero is missing. A 67/68 Corvette would certainly be going for a lot more than that.


----------



## Rollin Hand

That is a really low price. Like REALLY low. If it seems to good to be true, it likely is. The mileage doesn't line up totally, the suspension has been modded (no longer looks like an independent rear) and the dealer's website is Donnelly Ford (f^&kers).


----------



## DaddyDog

I heard it was a Chevy replica made from a kit. The seller is trying to pass it off as an authentic Corvette. ;-)


----------



## Tone Chaser

At that price it would have sold in the first hour. Something isn’t right.


----------



## 2manyGuitars




----------



## bobartlarry

Definately a scam


----------



## Diablo

no chance.
C3's are starting to get up into that range now.


----------



## player99

There are a lot of nice old cars for sale at $25k and less. Not just this one.


----------



## player99

This one for $22.5K:


















Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## bobartlarry

It'd be great if those were legit ads, but they aren't.


----------



## tomee2

bobartlarry said:


> It'd be great if those were legit ads, but they aren't.


So what are they after? etransfer scam to " hold it" for you?


----------



## bobartlarry

No clue, but the prices are way, way, way too cheap. 

Check out the comments on their page if you still think these are legit ads.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur

bobartlarry said:


> No clue, but the prices are way, way, way too cheap.
> 
> Check out the comments on their page if you still think these are legit ads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


The mileage doesn't even make sense, especially at those prices if it's accurate.


----------



## player99

here's the dealership. Once again on Facebook.






Used Cars Ontario Autoplex







www.facebook.com


----------



## player99

Apparently it is a scam.

Christine Laflamme
This is what they send you , when you reply to their add
Hi, my name is Corinne Beckett. Happy to see you are interested in my 1991 Ford E-250. Everything works perfectly. It has 21,029 miles, automatic transmission, clean title. Everything works great, it is in immaculate condition, meticulously maintained. The price is $2000 (non-negotiable). This belonged to my husband and after he passed away I decided to sell it. I moved to my daughter because I had a throat surgery. I gave it to eBay Motors who will deliver it to the next owner. The transaction will be made through them for our own safety so my presence is not necessary because I have everything arranged with eBay motors.
You will have a 5 days inspection free of charge period before committing to buy my vehicle. If you decide to buy it, you'll receive all the papers, and a buy-sell contract already signed on your name.
Here is how it will work:
First of all I will need the following details from you:
Full Name
Full Shipping Address
Your Phone Number
After I will receive the details from you, I will forward them to eBay Motors.
After they will process your info, they will send us both invoices.
Thanks, Corinne


----------



## SWLABR

That Vette is not at Donnelly Ford!!! 

I know a guy… it’s a scam.


----------



## tomee2

For non scamming fun daydreaming, try Maple Motors on YouTube. A new "fun" car every few days, for sale in a US state far enough away to not be tempting, but real enough to still maybe be a little bit tempting.


----------



## Diablo

Everything I’ve read/heard lately is that it’s a sellers market for cars.


----------



## 2manyGuitars

I'd putter around in this for $17,500


----------



## JBFairthorne

There are lots of roadworthy, vintage options available in the $15k or less range. There are all sorts of undesirable or less desirable engines, or less rare sedan or coupes rather than fast backs or convertibles. There are lots of interesting, cool, somewhat unappreciated value wise options out there. I’ve been wanting a cool convertible just for the summer.

The old Mercedes 350-560 SLs are definitely on my radar. Loved them in the 80s before they switched to that bulkier version.

I’m not sure what 60s or 70s cheap British roadsters are going for now. Or old Datsun/Nissan 220 - 240 SXs. They were pretty cool.

There’s lots out there that isn’t ultra expensive, rare engine, factory AC, matching numbers American Muscle or rare European cars. There’s lots of interesting stuff that wasn’t particularly expensive new and they made a bazillion of them so they’re not really rare.


----------



## Roryfan

@JBFairthorne I’ve also been a long time fan of the classic M-B SL roadsters & nearly pulled the trigger on one ~10 years ago. Although it was white & auto it had those bitchin’ bundt wheels so I was still tempted…..until I took it for a test drive. My late-model Passat wagon was twice the car in terms of power & handling. 😕

Last year I finally made my inner 7 year-old boy very happy & pulled the trigger on a 2000 Boxster S. I wanted as analog a driving experience as possible and this 986 delivers in spades! It’s a go-kart for a grown man. Got her on the road (taxes, safetied, new tires & all maintenance performed) for “less than the price of a new KIA”. In fact, I’m going to put down my phone & go row through a few gears.


----------



## cboutilier

JBFairthorne said:


> There are lots of roadworthy, vintage options available in the $15k or less range. There are all sorts of undesirable or less desirable engines, or less rare sedan or coupes rather than fast backs or convertibles. There are lots of interesting, cool, somewhat unappreciated value wise options out there. I’ve been wanting a cool convertible just for the summer.
> 
> The old Mercedes 350-560 SLs are definitely on my radar. Loved them in the 80s before they switched to that bulkier version.
> 
> I’m not sure what 60s or 70s cheap British roadsters are going for now. Or old Datsun/Nissan 220 - 240 SXs. They were pretty cool.
> 
> There’s lots out there that isn’t ultra expensive, rare engine, factory AC, matching numbers American Muscle or rare European cars. There’s lots of interesting stuff that wasn’t particularly expensive new and they made a bazillion of them so they’re not really rare.


1st gen Mustangs are getting cheaper. Nissan S cars are getting very pricey.


----------



## laristotle

Every basket case is overpriced because the owners watch too many hotrod restoration shows and they place 'think of the potential' in their ads.


----------



## player99

Roryfan said:


> @JBFairthorne I’ve also been a long time fan of the classic M-B SL roadsters & nearly pulled the trigger on one ~10 years ago. Although it was white & auto it had those bitchin’ bundt wheels so I was still tempted…..until I took it for a test drive. My late-model Passat wagon was twice the car in terms of power & handling. 😕
> 
> Last year I finally made my inner 7 year-old boy very happy & pulled the trigger on a 2000 Boxster S. I wanted as analog a driving experience as possible and this 986 delivers in spades! It’s a go-kart for a grown man. Got her on the road (taxes, safetied, new tires & all maintenance performed) for “less than the price of a new KIA”. In fact, I’m going to put down my phone & go row through a few gears.
> 
> View attachment 377435


Nice car! 

I was looking at Porshe some time ago, and as I recall the maintenance schedules are high. I recall the engines need to be rebuilt every 30,000 miles or something like that. Any insights?


----------



## Roryfan

player99 said:


> Nice car!
> 
> I was looking at Porshe some time ago, and as I recall the maintenance schedules are high. I recall the engines need to be rebuilt every 30,000 miles or something like that. Any insights?


Thank you, it’s a blast to drive. No sweeter music then that sound when you put your right foot to the carpet at 4000 RPM….

From what I’ve gleaned in the various forums, P-cars that have engine issues are often low mileage and/or poorly maintained - the schedule is either a certain mileage or time, and the “toy cars” almost never hit the mileage threshold before the maintenance is actually due. My car has 120K+ km & has been free of issues. The service history is very well-documented, the oil changed religiously every 5000 km, filter cut to check for metal shavings, etc. These cars need to be driven hard & long, quick trips to the store & a Sunday cruise down Lakeshore is the worst thing you can do.


----------



## player99

Roryfan said:


> Thank you, it’s a blast to drive. No sweeter music then that sound when you put your right foot to the carpet at 4000 RPM….
> 
> From what I’ve gleaned in the various forums, P-cars that have engine issues are often low mileage and/or poorly maintained - the schedule is either a certain mileage or time, and the “toy cars” almost never hit the mileage threshold before the maintenance is actually due. My car has 120K+ km & has been free of issues. The service history is very well-documented, the oil changed religiously every 5000 km, filter cut to check for metal shavings, etc. These cars need to be driven hard & long, quick trips to the store & a Sunday cruise down Lakeshore is the worst thing you can do.


I picked one of these up in 2013... It's no Porsche, but very reliable, repair free, does 240km/hr (I haven't tested it at that speed...) and is a fun car to drive. 2003 Toyota Celica GTS TRD.


----------

